# Smoothie recipes



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

After all the posts about blenders, I actually bought one.

What are people's fave recipes? Protein based? Fruit based? Alcohol based?

I've made two so far

Blueberries

Lemonade

Vanilla ice cream

And

Oats

Honey

Milk

Ice

Banaba

Apple


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I give it 2 weeks until it's gathering dust at the back of the cupboard :lol:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Lad I trained with swore by

2 cans of tuna

2 chicken breast

1 banana

EVOO

oats

pint of whole milk

Dirty b4stard kept in in the locker of the gym in mid-summer and drank it


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Asouf said:


> Lad I trained with swore by
> 
> 2 cans of tuna
> 
> ...


Dem e coli gainz


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Oats, whey, frozen fruit, almonds....makes an excellent breakfast


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I give it 2 weeks until it's gathering dust at the back of the cupboard :lol:


I agree, it'll go with my juicer, easiyo yoghurt maker and dolce gusto coffee pod machine.

BUT

For the next two weeks, I'd like some nice smoothies.

**** tuna smoothies though!


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Whey, instant oats, milk, blueberrys, 2 raw egg whites and milled flax seed


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

2 scoops of whey protien and 500ml of whiskey


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

2nd fave. Protien powder, peanutbutter, chocolate spread, oats and bannana. Comes out a ridiculus amount of caleries tastes so sexy


----------

